# Simrad sidscan/down scan problem



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Swflz said:


> hey guys,
> 
> just picked up a hells bay pro. It has a new simrad nss3 9” unit on it with transducer and I’m having problems with the Down/side scan. When I go to it on the actual unit it comes right up. It correctly reads depth the whole time but doesn’t mark anything/run when I’m trying to look at the bottom, it just freezes. Any insight? Tried restarting it and checking the plugs.








simrad nss evo-3 screen freeze - The Hull Truth - Boating and Fishing Forum


Marine Electronics Forum - simrad nss evo-3 screen freeze - Have a friend having problems with the screen freezing and no response from screen touch prompts running 19.1 any suggestions Thanks



www.thehulltruth.com


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

make look at which port the plug is connected to. got an nss evo 3 12" in march and had similar problem. switched which port the plug was in and has worked fine ever since.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Mine did not work either, but got an error mssg saying it needed to be plugged into CH1. It was plugged into CH2 (Sonar 2). But, I got an error mssg, and sounds like you didn't.


----------



## Swflz (Dec 22, 2020)

Hey all,
Was able to get out last weekend and tried switching the ports. Still didn’t get a consistent read and got a message that said it’s wired to port one. Not sure what else to try. Any more suggestions?


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Sounds like your problem is not same as mine. I could not find a number to call for on the Simrad site. West Marine gave me this number 800-324-4737. The number is for dealers. When they answered, I immediately told the tech I was not a dealer. He was happy to help me, and very helpful.

Once I did change the port, the Simrad tech told me I had to reset the software to read from the new port.

From the home screen, select the gear icon on the left. Select 'network', then 'sources', then 'auto select'. Lastly under the gear icon select 'echo' check the 'CH' you plugged into and uncheck the 'CH' you moved from.


----------

